
The Professors Behind the MOOC Hype - iProject
http://chronicle.com/article/The-Professors-Behind-the-MOOC/137905/
======
twoodfin
I have yet to take a full-on MOOC, but I'd be happy if universities like Yale
and Stanford just recorded and uploaded more of their top lecturers' classes.
The quality of much of what's on iTunes U is simply phenomenal, and I'm
greedy. Obviously the production of video and audio is not cheap, but surely
it requires less time, effort and money than producing a course suitable for
28,000 students!

Random recommendation: Paul Freedman's lectures on the early Middle Ages are
terrific. <http://oyc.yale.edu/history/hist-210>

~~~
colin_jack
For me there is a big difference, I prefer the focused 6 or 10 week approach
taken by Coursera. Forces me to really keep on top of things week upon week,
learning what I need to before completing whatever assignment they provide.

Guess it depends what you are in it for though.

Also, I like the look of that Middle Ages course. Ta for the link.

------
dbecker
Before this, all of the articles I'd seen about MOOC's were vehemently (and
baselessly) critical. It's nice to see them publish something informative.

